

Ask HN: any doc format with built-in ads feature? - newacc

It looks like Scribd's ipaper no more supports built-in google adsense feature for the content owners, however the same feature has a potential to become major revenue earner for the publishers - does any one know whether there is any other document format that allows you to put ads along side the content.
======
mbrubeck
Adobe also experimented with ads in PDF files, but shut down the beta program
after just a few months. Are there some unsolved problems preventing anyone
from doing this successfully?

[http://hansakoch.com/cancelled-yahoo-ads-for-adobe-pdf-
beta-...](http://hansakoch.com/cancelled-yahoo-ads-for-adobe-pdf-beta-
program/)

Perhaps it's too obvious, but there's always the HTML format, published on the
web, with ads provided by Google Adsense et al.

